# 24V vs 36V



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

ri6as said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just starting a ebike project and this doubt has come to my mind, should i go 24V or 36V?
> 
> ...


Hi ri6,

You might find this interesting. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/24v-vs-36v-500-watt-motors-49323.html 

Basically it is your choice and likely depends on the components available to you.

Good luck,

major


----------



## EVsRoll (Apr 29, 2010)

Its really all about the Power - Watts that is and Watts = Volts x Amps

So, the 36 volt system offers 1/3 more possible power right off

Next look at the power of the motor. Remember too that 750 Watts is the top legal power by US Federal definition anyhow 

Then look at the chart here: http://www.evsroll.com/Electric_Motor_for_Bike.html

The numbers show for instance that 300 watts is about what many people use for cycling...on flat ground, no wind, no load. 

Then note that hills make a big difference. I know a guy with a 24 volt system that is stopped on hills way before I am.

Bottom line, a flat city situation with low-moderate winds and a 24 volt pack with a 22 amp controller should push you along fine assuming a 500 Watt motor. If you need acceleration up the controller to 30 amps and a 750 Watt motor.

In the mountains, go 36 Volt minimum. I'm using a 22 Amp / 36 Volt combo and on a 20% grade need a bit more.

finally, check the manufacturers spec for the recommended weight the motor can move.

EVsRock!

http://www.evsroll.com

Most riders generate around a couple of hundred watts or so


----------

